# use pioneer sp-c22 as center and mains?



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thinking about moving away from my inwall monoprice speakers in my 7.1 system, I have the 8" 3 ways for mains and the monoprice center, sorounds are inwall 8's that I would leave alone for now due to waf. I can get a pair of sp-bs22 + one c22 for $149 OR 3 c22 for $150. Driven by onkyo nr609. Would this be an upgrade or more or less the same? Which would you choose and why?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

corradizo said:


> Thinking about moving away from my inwall monoprice speakers in my 7.1 system, I have the 8" 3 ways for mains and the monoprice center, sorounds are inwall 8's that I would leave alone for now due to waf. I can get a pair of sp-bs22 + one c22 for $149 OR 3 c22 for $150. Driven by onkyo nr609. Would this be an upgrade or more or less the same? Which would you choose and why?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


Definitely, the former. Horizontal WTW center speakers are a huge compromise in dispersion characteristics and should be used only when proper vertically-oriented speakers cannot be accommodated.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks. So three bs22's would be better?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it possible you can get three SP-BS22 for your LCR's. Three identical speakers would be ideal. Or three of the SP-C22 in a vertical orientation may work well but, from what I've read it was designed to be a horizontal center. I have never heard them so so I can't say a whole lot about them.

Are they an upgrade? Also hard to say. You would be going from 8" drivers to 4" so you may lose some there even though the frequency response is almost the same. Then again you'll have in-room speakers that can be moved and adjusted for optimal sound. I believe the Pioneer's have a little more engineering and a better crossover. 
The Pioneer's are a little less sensitive so you may find yourself turning the volume up a little more than you're used to to get the same spl.

My opinion is that they would be a small upgrade. Any chance you can try them out before purchase and compare them to your in-walls?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

corradizo said:


> Thanks. So three bs22's would be better?


Yes. I cannot say if they will be better than your in-walls because I have never heard those in-walls. I suspect they will be superior in imaging and soundstage, depending on how you set them up, but that is only part of the deal.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback. My idea got squashed due to waf about an hour ago. Now that she has calmed down, we ageed I would take part of or storage room thats adjacent to our finished basement so that I could build my own little listening room. It's 7' x 10' unfinished. Time to start reading up on how to build a dedicated listening space or micro theater.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Correction: 6 by 12' I guess it could be a critical listening closet.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

corradizo said:


> Correction: 6 by 12' I guess it could be a critical listening closet.


No need to get something real big for a walk-in closet.

However, 3 ea of the Pioneer BS22 and a small good sub, can work nicely for you


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Jim, nice to hear from you. I need some advice. I'm doing a major speaker upgrade in the next couple of months and this is what I have till then, 2 SB22s and 2 SB41s. Should I use the 22s or the 41s as mains, also if whatever you suggest should I get a third (well a pair) of either the 41s or 22s and use one as a vertival center and use the other as a rear or back single channel, option 2: get the C22 or C41 center? At this point it really is not that important as I just need something to hold me off. I will have 4 PSA XV15SEs also, have two now and two more in a week or so. Thanks my friend.
Cheers Jeff :sn:


----------

